# Long over due Pics



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

As some of you have noticed, I am SnkByt's BIOTCH!!!!!! Here is the reason why.

As is usual with the Florida Crew, When we have no one to fight with, We beat the Chit out of each other!!!!!

Well, a few weeks ago, just before the war between the states broke out, Alex took it to me BADLY!!!!!

Not pictured is the real Yellow Cello Smokes and several reference books including a VERY special book on George Burns!!!!!

First out is this Hand Carved Eagle from Italy










No No NO!!!!! That isn't it!!!!!!! He hands me a Skull Cane Sword!!!!!!










Now, there are only 2 40" Cigar Indians that are made. One is Chief Six Gun(Which Brent sent me) The other is Chief Sitting Bull Which Alex Smashed my Skull in with!!!! (that's my daughter making her best Indian face)










You can't see it very well in this pic, but in my hand is a very beautiful Pipe Alex also gave me. This pic has Both Chiefs and the rest of Alex's beatdown.










I'd say, that he beat me into submission and claimed me as his BIOTCH after this A$$ WHOOPING!!!!!

Ron


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

yep, You are his Bitch.... no question.










Does Alex let you ride Bitch, Ron?:r:chk


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ron, Alex and Brent have it in for you! You are still Alex's biotch though. :r 

I love the inside of your shop, if only I lived closer! 

Alex, I understand why everyone is so afraid of you. nice!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> Ron, Alex and Brent have it in for you! You are still Alex's biotch though. :r
> 
> I love the inside of your shop, if only I lived closer!
> 
> Alex, I understand why everyone is so afraid of you. nice!


I am with Jeff about your shop. As for the Indians, Sword, pipe and Eagle they look Flippin AWESOME! I would do it again in a heartbeat brohter:tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice of alex to beat up one his own..


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> Ron, Alex and Brent have it in for you! You are still Alex's biotch though. :r
> 
> *I love the inside of your shop, if only I lived closer! *
> 
> Alex, I understand why everyone is so afraid of you. nice!


Would you like to see more pics of it? And you don't have to live close, I take phone orders......

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ha Ha! The shop looks great and your daughter is a doll.Not to mention shes prolly much cooler then her Dad :r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Ha Ha! The shop looks great and your daughter is a doll.Not to mention shes prolly much cooler then her Dad :r


:tpd::r:r:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

That is a historic beatdown! Ron, I gotta agree that you're Alex's biatch for the time being!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Ha Ha! The shop looks great and *your daughter is a doll.Not to mention shes prolly much cooler then her Dad *:r


She is a doll, But make no mistake about it, she gets her personality from her Dad :hn :hn :hn !!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> That is a historic beatdown! *Ron, I gotta agree that you're Alex's biatch for the time being!*


For a fact Tom.....But by the end of the week, I'm going to change it to Death Dealer!!!!!

Ron


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Nice beat down Ron... shop looks good as well. Sword is nice, I have a dragon headed cane sword...


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

What a smackdown! :tu


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Wow, Amazing hits! Biotch is right! Very nice hits Alex.

:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You have been owned Ron !

Great looking shop........nice looking hideaway. :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

glad you got the pics posted..............seems that this was a warm up for the WAR between the States


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> glad you got the pics posted..............seems that this was a warm up for the WAR between the States


Like exhibition and pre-season football games they don't count :ss:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That was one deadly hit!!
:tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

This makes for good reading. Nice seeing Ron getting smakced.....he is way to cocky for being short anyway. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome shop, and great beat down items Ron:tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Great smack down for sure!! Love the shop, too!!:tu


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Reminde me to not pick a fight with Alex :ss
I would anyway though!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

very cool..im gonna be in west palm beach tomorrow around noon..:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

That is an incredible hit! :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow what a beat down. Great looking sword cane, it looks awesome. :dr


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

This is good news for me...I'm no longer Alex's beeotch, Ron....YOU ARE! Awesome carnage!


----------

